# 2 dogs glued together



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello!!!

We have just come home after Peanut passing her Kennel Club Silver Obedience award!!!!  A bloody miracle, if you ask me!! Considering she is ALL OVER THE PLACE, the girl has managed to do what she had to do...I am also considering that the KC's standards have been dropped a few hundred steps in order for her to pass 

The beginning of the test was actually very difficult as all Peanut wanted to do was to run towards Coconut who was on the other side of the room screaming and howling his lungs out because he wanted to be next to her. She was obviously upset and she ended up run nong away from the exam on a couple of occasions. She just wanted to check that he was ok (awwwhhhhh..............). After realising that she was going to fail, we took Coconut out of the room and afterwards she managed to concentrate better and she did all the tests correctly. 

Coconut looks up to Peanut and as far as he is concerned, the sun comes out of her backside. He is always next to her, he says good morning to her before he says it to us... he is just in total awe with her and all he wants to do is be with her. On the other hand, she loves him very much but not to those levels of obsession... 

*My question is: how have you managed to make the second addition to be more "independent" and less "attached" to your first? Has anybody had this problem? 
*
I am going to open a bottle of something as it is a true Xmas miracle that Peanut has passed her Silver award. If anybody. ever tells you that your dog is not "trainable", I would refer to Peanut. The Nut is crazy but somehow and after 3 billion hours, everything is possible


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

:first: *Congratulations!* That is quite the accomplishment.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic! Well done Peanut... And we'll done you, I suspect you worked much harder than she did.
I try and take mine out separately as often as time allows... Liz frequently takes Kiki out for walks, I'll take Dot with me to run errands and walk her through town or something.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:twothumbs:*Congratulations Peanut! Well Done.*:first:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wowee! Well done! That's really great!

Separate walks and separate play times is a great way to do it. We used to start out on walks together and then split up and meet again. We did this to give lola her 1:1 time abd to teach Nina how to walk nicely. Also if both of you are home, go to separate rooms play with the dogs separately then join together and all play together.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Peanut  fantastic work

As everyone says take both dogs out separately and do things with them that each will enjoy and Coconut can learn to cope on his own.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks!!! That will be the routine then...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine are inseparable and cannot bear to be apart for any time at all. I don't really feel the need to do things separately with them it only causes them stress.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Mine are inseparable and cannot bear to be apart for any time at all. I don't really feel the need to do things separately with them it only causes them stress.


Do you not worry how one of them will cope if God forbid the other one has to be at the vets or isn't there any more? I hate thinking of these things but I always worry how my two would cope without eachother even though they are okay being apart for periods of time. They are pretty much inseparable but they've also learned to be apart without any stress. Its a tough call.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm not sure it's an issue Ruth. From my experience with Molly And Mandy my mini Schnauzer litter sisters they were together from the day they were born, but each coped fine when they went for vet injections seperately, and when Molly died Mandy quite enjoyed getting all the attention. I think if you worry, they worry. Don't ask me how they know, they just seem to.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I always try and make sure either of mine cope fine individually. When my first dog died, the girl who was left really struggled to cope as an only dog, she has always adored him and was never anyway near as confident without him.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> I'm not sure it's an issue Ruth. From my experience with Molly And Mandy my mini Schnauzer litter sisters they were together from the day they were born, but each coped fine when they went for vet injections seperately, and when Molly died Mandy quite enjoyed getting all the attention. I think if you worry, they worry. Don't ask me how they know, they just seem to.


Thanks for this. It's reassuring.

I fret because Meg my cat went into a real depression when my other cat Charlie died. She didn't eat, cried for him, lost weight, her poos went runny, she just stared in to space, went and sat in all the places he sat and didn't communicate  it took her 6 months to come right again.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

After reading the posts I think it is healthier to make them be a little bit more independent. I also think that they will benefit from having "their own time" rather than always being 1 of a pair. 

On a different note, I got very annoyed with the examiner yesterday. She asked me why Peanut & Coconut were wearing equafleeces...she said that dogs should not wear coats and that when they run they are hot enough (we have 3 degrees here at the moment). Coconut cries when he is cold and wet... Peanut shakes violently when she is cold, and it takes them a long time to regulate their bodies. 

Other than they are cold, I also said that they are like "mops" and that I don't feel like bathing them everyday. She said that a towel dry was more than enough and that otherwise I should have chosen a short haired breed. Well, I replied, I am ALLERGIC to short haired dogs. 

Quite frankly, some people are just plain idiots, I am sorry but I cannot find another other word to describe that. And no, I am not prepared to have either filthy dogs or a filthy house , and most definitely, I don't want my dogs cold and shivering. Some people should just shut their mouths more often.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! I wholeheartedly agree, I was ranting about the same thing only recently on another thread, people need to keep their unasked for opinions to themselves!!

On a happier note, congratulations to the lovely, clever, obedient Peanut :first:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm surprised you didn't recommend the sock and snooker ball treatment Mazzapoo 

Mine don't mind getting wet - but they are cold, damp and miserable until they are dried out. They get totally waterlogged without their fleeces.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Hee hee, I would have done but I noticed the post was something past 3am and possibly fuelled by a glass or two so feared my advice might actually be acted upon  I am over my encounter now (mostly) but still can't understand the arrogance that prompts someone to publicly judge others. Don't get me riled again Marzi


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I think it's misplaced guilt when people say things like that. The judge had a flash of "oh my god all these years my own dogs have been cold, wet, shivering and muddying up my house and I could have prevented it!" it unconciously makes them so uneasy that they have to "spin" it in their head to reduce the guilt so they turn it around to make you feel bad instead. Take the high road and smile sympathetically at them.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Hee hee, I would have done but I noticed the post was something past 3am and possibly fuelled by a glass or two so feared my advice might actually be acted upon  I am over my encounter now (mostly) but still can't understand the arrogance that prompts someone to publicly judge others. Don't get me riled again Marzi


Yes, the post was written at 3 am. I am insomniac and I usually work until 4 am, even during weekends. But yes, I would have acted upon it even with a glass of diet coke. 

Actually, this reminds me of something: last year I booked a very expensive holiday at 4 am. I booked it on a Thursday night and the flights were for Monday the next week. I paid over £5k for it. The following day I got a call from the travel agency asking me if I remembered i had booked and paid for a holiday. LOL. She thought I had probably booked it under the influence.... nothing further from the truth...

It is also fun when I send emails at that time and people think I am working from Asia instead of from London


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I hate it too when people make stupid comments about dog clothing!!

My two, especially Nina hate cold and wet. She actually cried on her walk today in the one spot and wouldn't budge. When I picked her up she was shivering! That was with equafleece. It was 2 Celsius. 

When we were out for our walk I went into a cafe to get jenny and I some hot drinks for the way home. When I was in there, a woman was sitting down to coffee with two older people, and I was standing at counter just behind her. I heard her saying, "look at that, dog in trousers" with a tone of disdain in her voice. I looked out and it was Jenny and the girls over on the other side of street. They had gone to get cash. The woman went on to say to her company, isn't that just stupid, poor dog. So...... in true Ruth style, I couldn't help myself  I said, "excuse me but those are my dogs and they are warm and dry - having two dogs out walking in freezing cold and wet weather is cruel without something to keep their coats warm and dry, and they need their walks, so this is the compromise. All I have to do is dry their feet when I get in! I see you've left your three chihuauas out in your car, well, they are barking their heads off right now, maybe you should get them a few fleeces, walk them and get a take out next time! Oh and I would watch what you say next time, you never know who is listening." 

She didn't respond just out her head down, she didn't go to her dogs either! They were going daft in the car, barking their heads off!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Well said, Ruth!!
Well, Coconut is like Nina then. He does the same. Cries inconsolably and glues himself to the spot until I take him in my arms. 

Viva Equafleece!!!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Go Ruth!!!! I'm such a wuss and only think of my best arguments after the event


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Go Ruth!!!! I'm such a wuss and inky think of my best arguments after the event


Oh believe me! There's much more ive thought up that I should have said!


----------

